# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث (المشکلات القانونية المتعلقة بأخلاقيات علم الأحياء في القانون المقارن) كاملاً

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المشکلات القانونية المتعلقة بأخلاقيات علم الأحياء في القانون المقارن

الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام

أستاذ القانون الجنائي کلية القانون - جامعة قطر
أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة وعميد الكلية الأسبق
ملخص البحث:
ظهر في وقت ليس ببعيد فرع جديد من العلوم والمعارف البينية وهو أخلاقيات علم الأحياء. هذا الفرع لا ينتمي خالصا إلى العلوم الطبية بل هو مزيج من المعرفة الطبية والقانون والأخلاقيات بوجه عام مع وجود جانب للفلسفة بين جنباته. يتصدى هذا البحث لهذا الفرع من حيث بيان ظهوره وأساسياته ومنطقه وموقفه من المشکلات القانونية التي تعترضه وتعرض عليه.
ويقصد بتعبير أخلاقيات ethics  تحديد ما يجب وما لا يجب، أي تحديد ما هو صحيح وما هو ليس بصحيح([1]). وإذا تعلق الأمر بأخلاقيات علم الأحياء تحديد الصحيح وغير الصحيح من سلوکيات الطبيب وعلاقاته بالمرضى وأولياء الأمور ونشاطه سواء فيما يخص العلاج أو التشخيص وکذا ما يتعلق بالبحث العلمي.
أهمية البحث:
ترجع أهمية البحث إلى تعلقه بفرع حديث من فروع العلوم المختلطة والتي تحتاج إليها المحاکم في قضائها. وقد ظهر ذلک في بعض التشريعات الأجنبية بشکل جلي منها القانون الأمريکي. ولذا کانت أهمية استکشاف هذا الفرع وتحديد علاقته بالقانون بصفة عامة والقانون الجنائي بصفة خاصة. وقد زاد من أهميته احتدام الخلاف الفقهي والقضائي في موضوعات تتعلق بهذا الفرع مثل الاستنساخ  والبحث على الجينات وواجب الطبيب في الإجهاض الجزئي ورفع أجهزة الحفاظ على الحياة بالنسبة للکبار وکذلک بالنسبة للصغار.

للاطلاع على البحث افتح المرفق

----------

